
'Lost' 70-minute interview with Steve Jobs coming to select theaters in November - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/11/05/lost_70_minute_interview_with_steve_jobs_coming_to_select_theaters_in_november_.html
======
kstenerud
Isn't this taking the Steve worship just a wee bit too far?

~~~
pacomerh
Too far. People think that by watching Jobs interviews their gonna learn the
secrets of a master guru. Geez, for that matter better watch documentaries on
the Dalai Lama.

------
artursapek
_Sony is reportedly looking into producing a film based on the book.
Screenwriter Aaron Sorkin, who wrote the script for Academy Award-winning "The
Social Network," is said to have been approached regarding the project._

I was waiting for a "Social Network"-esque movie announcement. This is the
first hint. When I said that people would be reacting to Steve's death for
weeks and weeks when the news broke my classmates didn't believe me.

This movie would be extremely hard to execute accurately, at least much more
so than a movie about Facebook, which is barely historical. Granted it can't
be worse than "Pirates of Silicon Valley." I wish people would just settle
down with the tributes.

------
daimyoyo
I am a self confessed Apple fanboy, but I have no desire at all to pay to
watch this in a theater. Hideous visual quality aside(remember it is restored
from a VHS) it seems all but certain there's nothing in this I didn't already
learn in the book. I might Netflix it if and when it's available but I'm not
going to spend money for this.

------
pbreit
As much interest as there is in Steve and as interesting as his interviews
typically are, I don't think there is a market for showing this in theaters
for a fee. It's not really clear which crass business person is behind this.
If it was truly PBS, I doubt this would be the way it would be brought to the
public.

~~~
shashashasha
It's Cringely:

 _After Jobs died, Sen went looking for the interview because he thought it
would be interesting to watch. He dropped Cringely a line telling him of his
find and suggested that perhaps Cringely could put it on his technology blog I
Cringely as a "gift to the world."

"He didn't see any commercial value in it," Cringely said. "I have three kids
I have to put through college, so I thought maybe we could sell it."_

[http://www.latimes.com/news/la-mobile-steve-jobs-lost-
interv...](http://www.latimes.com/news/la-mobile-steve-jobs-lost-
interviews,0,5205468.story)

------
gwern
Are you kidding? They're airing an hour-long VHS tape in theaters? Even
animated movies are longer than that.

~~~
jrockway
And when they don't make any money, they'll blame the pirates.

------
devs1010
wow, who in their right mind would pay to go to that?

------
fuzzythinker
Here's 50 mins of it: [http://9to5mac.com/2011/11/04/a-incredible-50-minute-
steve-j...](http://9to5mac.com/2011/11/04/a-incredible-50-minute-steve-jobs-
interview-you-probably-havent-seen-including-out-takes/)

~~~
dirtyaura
That's an earlier interview. Parts of the 1995 interview that is planned to be
shown in theaters, can seen here
[http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9221185/Video_Steve_J...](http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9221185/Video_Steve_Jobs_one_on_one_the_95_interview?pageNumber=2)

------
wslh
Is this the video? [http://osxdaily.com/2011/11/01/steve-jobs-interview-
from-199...](http://osxdaily.com/2011/11/01/steve-jobs-interview-from-1995/)
it's complete there.

------
angelbob
Anybody know which theaters this will be released in?

~~~
eogas
There's a list of theaters in the linked source article:

[http://moviecitynews.com/2011/11/steve-jobs-the-lost-
intervi...](http://moviecitynews.com/2011/11/steve-jobs-the-lost-interview/)

The Landmark site also has specific showtimes per-theater:

[http://www.landmarktheatres.com/Films/films_frameset.asp?id=...](http://www.landmarktheatres.com/Films/films_frameset.asp?id=112547)

------
suivix
This is the full interview video:
[http://thenextweb.com/apple/2011/11/02/watch-steve-jobs-
disc...](http://thenextweb.com/apple/2011/11/02/watch-steve-jobs-discuss-
apple-technology-and-his-life-in-this-1995-interview/)

edit:

It was watchable a week ago, but now you have to register I guess?

~~~
nathos
I don't think that's the same video that Cringely is releasing.

~~~
suivix
Why do you say that? They're both from the same year and nearly the same
length.

